# Flat Out 2 Totaler Absturz (Nur Reset möglich)



## Niza (1. August 2009)

*Flat Out 2 Totaler Absturz (Nur Reset möglich)*

Flat Out 2 läuft ca 5Min(variirt)
Dann kommen Grafikfehler 
und dann ca 1 Min später (variirt) hängt der PC sich auf  (Bild ist eingefrohren) kein Tastaturbefehl möglich
*Andere Spiele wie Need for Speed Carbon laufen ohne Probleme*

8800GT 256MB
Geforce 186.18 (habe 190.38 schon versucht)
4GB DDR2 800 Ram
250GB und 2x2,8GHz(Athlon 64 X2 5600+)
Flat out 2 Version 1.2
Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3
XP Pro SP3
DirectX 9.0C März 2009

habe schon älteren Treiber als 190.38 probiert trotzdem Fehler*

Totaler Absturz : Garnichtsmehr geht nur Resetknopf*


Danke im Vorraus und Grüße :
Niza


----------



## MSPCFreak (1. August 2009)

*AW: Flat Out 2 Totaler Absturz (Nur Reset möglich)*

Grafikkarte übertaktet? -> Zu Heiß VRam?


----------



## Niza (2. August 2009)

*AW: Flat Out 2 Totaler Absturz (Nur Reset möglich)*

zu heiß ist sie nicht : 62 Grad C GPU
und VRam auch inordnung


----------



## harryturbo (15. August 2009)

*AW: Flat Out 2 Totaler Absturz (Nur Reset möglich)*

Anfang`s lief  FO2  bei mir auch net.
Vieleicht hilft es dir weiter.
Auf FO2 cd ist direct X9. (Hatte auch vorher schon DX9 drauf)
Seit ich DX9 von FO2-cd drauf habe,läuft das Spiel durch! 
Bei dieser Version scheint eine Datei mehr zu sein,was bei den anderen Versionen vieleicht fehlt.
Und stell eine kleinere Auflösung ein. (Du hast nur 256MB Speicher)


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. September 2009)

*AW: Flat Out 2 Totaler Absturz (Nur Reset möglich)*

so, nachdem es hier wieder normal ist, geb ich auch meinen Tipp:
Neuinstallieren, hatte das auch schon mal.


----------

